# Bräuchte Hilfe bei Blender



## Roemerle (10. November 2017)

wer könnte mir helfen bei Blender ein Produktionsgebäude in Ziegelstein/Sandstein zu erstellen.
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung auf Blender also Geduld ist angebracht.
LG
Römerle


----------

